# Most Wanted/famous Steel Merckx



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

What is the most desired steel Merckx frame and why - is it the ride or the history or both? Pics would be reat.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Based strictly on the US market*

I would have to say the MX Leader made from MX Columbus tubing. It wasn't a huge seller compared to the Corsa, a model available at the same time but has become something of a cult item for US buyers. You can see them being sold in Europe at reasonable prices ($350-650). Another under-rate Merckx and still relatively cheap is the Merckx OS made from Brain. The Corsa 01 is also still trading relatively cheaply but all of this stuff is getting expensive.

Here are my three picks and why.

Merckx Corsa Extra- Made from Reynolds 753 tubing. Lugged and silver brazed, rare and relatively light for the time, it's on my list. Production was not large for this model.

Merckx Genius- Again, the name's a giveaway. Rumored to be only made for the Colorado shop, The Spoke. Constructed from Columbus Genius tubing, lugged and provided with a Time carbon fork. Between this and the Corsa 01, the last bikes made by Merckx when steel was still considered the material for frames. Ha ha, I own one.

Merckx early production- Depending on the model, may have actually been built by Ugo De Rosa. Early models showed significant influence from De Rosa's direct input in helping Merckx set up his factory. No pics as while I like them, I have too many retro machines at this time so I've not made a point of keeping records.

In addition to the Genius, I own an SLX Corsa, an SC Team and a Ti Ex. My most desired Merckx's are Ti.





toonraid said:


> What is the most desired steel Merckx frame and why - is it the ride or the history or both? Pics would be reat.


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

Are there any other varieties to the Corsa model apart from the Corsa Extra and 0.1?


----------



## Big dUnC (Dec 16, 2006)

boneman said:


> I would have to say the MX Leader made from MX Columbus tubing. It wasn't a huge seller compared to the Corsa, a model available at the same time but has become something of a cult item for US buyers. You can see them being sold in Europe at reasonable prices ($350-650). Another under-rate Merckx and still relatively cheap is the Merckx OS made from Brain. The Corsa 01 is also still trading relatively cheaply but all of this stuff is getting expensive.
> 
> Here are my three picks and why.
> 
> ...


One of my choices would have to be the MX Leader - bomb proof (virtually), those oh so desirable ovalised tubes and unique Merckx lugs .I've only ever seen pics of early Merckx Max frames which appear to be genuine Columbus Max tubing and not the prolific Merckx specific MXL tubing (MXL is similar to MAX but has a lighter Minimax top tube and special butting at the bracket end of the down tube).These genuine MAX frames appear to be quite rare so one of those would be near the top of my list.

TSXs weren't made in huge numbers according to the U.K distributer so one of these would also be on my list.

Early Merckx frames aren't my forte but I wouldn't pass up any opportunity to own one.

Top for me would be a ti Hyperion. I only ever saw one in the flesh in Brighton at the end of the TDF stage in 1994 (one of the Motorola lads cruised passed after the finish) and I don't think they were ever mass produced (I'm sure 'boneman' will know).If only for the 'rare' factor this would be my No1 choice


----------



## djg714 (Oct 24, 2005)

Corsa for me thanks.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*well I'm biased cause I'm big*

but a whole stable of MXLs would be a dream come true

I have a 
Motorola MXL
I would like MXLs in
Molteni
Faema
Vlanderaan
7-11
Kelme
Telekom
FORGOT ONE: I'd like an MXL in Domo Farm Frites as well

DO YOU HEAR ME SANTA!!!!


saw a 531 Merckx at the swap, too bad it was too small

oh and I have an early 80's Professional with just a plain Columbus (no SL, or SLX tubed bike) sticker


----------



## ShortNFast (Aug 7, 2006)

*1980 Corsa signed by Eddy on the top tube*

I would like to think that my current ride is the most desirable bike out there. 1980 was the first production year that Eddy made bikes out of his shop in Belgium. I acquired the bike in 1987 but the most desirable part of it is that Eddy signed it on the top tube. It not only rides like butter but looks like it too.....


----------



## Big dUnC (Dec 16, 2006)

Big dUnC said:


> One of my choices would have to be the MX Leader - bomb proof (virtually), those oh so desirable ovalised tubes and unique Merckx lugs .I've only ever seen pics of early Merckx Max frames which appear to be genuine Columbus Max tubing and not the prolific Merckx specific MXL tubing (MXL is similar to MAX but has a lighter Minimax top tube and special butting at the bracket end of the down tube).These genuine MAX frames appear to be quite rare so one of those would be near the top of my list.
> 
> TSXs weren't made in huge numbers according to the U.K distributer so one of these would also be on my list.
> 
> ...



I was chatting to SLedoux yesterday about his early model MXL ( which he has now parted company with) which looks somewhat different to later model MXLs - there is a pic in the memers gallery. Apparently the tubes are MXL and not MAX as I thought but 'the layout of the tubes is a little different as are some of the lugs and the fork is lighter'.

Apologies for the mis-information!

Does anyone have any more info on these early MXLs?

cheers

dUnC


----------

